

Asset Deal of the Week: Annuity with Integrity Life Insurance - mikikian
https://www.inforuptcy.com/asset-deal-week-annuity-integrity-life-insurance

======
mikikian
For the finance geeks on HN, this is a sealed bid auction of life insurance
proceeds.

